# First time bacon photo.



## akern (Apr 28, 2012)

This is my first attempt at bacon. Came out tasty. I cured for seven days and dried it in the fridge for 24 hrs and then cold smoked for 8 hours. Need to tweek my cure. I used a dry cure method in which i rubbed in the cure put it in a ziplock bag and flipped it every other day. Off to get another pork belly and start again this was a lot of fun. Thanks to everyone for the advice and info on how to do this.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 29, 2012)

Once you start,  you just can't stop


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 29, 2012)

Now you will have plenty of really good bacon in your future. Once you start making it yourself you wont buy any more cheap yucky bacon.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice job! What kind of wood did you use to smoke the bacon?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 29, 2012)

MMMmmmmmm....bacony!!

Good for you!


~Martin


----------



## deuce (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks Great! I bet it tasted awesome! I am going to try to make bacon for the first time next week also.


----------



## akern (May 1, 2012)

Apple. Used the amazen smoker inside my smokin tex.


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2012)

Making your own bacon is the only way to go.


----------



## moikel (May 2, 2012)

Hard to ever go back to store bought bacon now!


----------



## jrod62 (May 2, 2012)

Bacon looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinhusker (May 2, 2012)

Bacon looks great! No going back to the store bought stuff now!


----------



## wildflower (May 2, 2012)

be careful, if you do it to much you can go blind


----------

